# Gun Laws



## hortysir (Nov 25, 2015)

Out of curiosity, what sort of gun laws does Canada have? How hard would it be to bring two handguns, two rifles and a shotgun with me if I was to transfer?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 25, 2015)

If I remember correctly, in Bowling for Columbine Michael Moore described Canada as having fairly lax gun laws as well. I imagine bringing them across the border would be a different story though. You'd probably have to buy them there.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 25, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of gun laws does Canada have? How hard would it be to bring two handguns, two rifles and a shotgun with me if I was to transfer?



"Transfer" meaning "emigrate"?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 25, 2015)

Hortysir is secretly a Syrian refugee. His next thread will be titled "Suicide Vest Laws".


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 25, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> If I remember correctly, in Bowling for Columbine Michael Moore described Canada as having fairly lax gun laws as well. I imagine bringing them across the border would be a different story though. You'd probably have to buy them there.



In Mikhail Mooron's view anything short of an absolute ban is "lax" control. The fat blithering slob is by no means a credible source of information. The sound of his voice can make brain cells commit suicide.

Gun politics in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> *Individuals* who wish to possess or acquire firearms in Canada must have a valid possession-acquisition, or possession-only, licence (PAL/POL); either of these licences allows the licensee to purchase ammunition. The PAL is distributed exclusively by the RCMP and is generally obtained in the following three steps:
> 
> 
> Safety training: To be eligible to receive a PAL, all applicants must successfully complete the Canadian Firearms Safety Course[14] (CFSC) for a non-restricted licence, and the Canadian Restricted Firearms Safety Course[15] (CRFSC) for a restricted licence; the non-restricted class is a prerequisite to the restricted licence. Each province/territory's chief firearms officer publishes information on the locations and availability of these courses.[16]
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 25, 2015)

check it out closely , I've heard some horror stories about Amercans trying to take guns into Canada .


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> check it out closely , I've heard some horror stories about Amercans trying to take guns into Canada .



One of my canadian buddies in Afghanistan told me that if you had a 6 chamber revolver in canada, you had to have one of the chambers welded up.

I would consider their laws draconian and insane.


----------



## hortysir (Nov 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what sort of gun laws does Canada have? How hard would it be to bring two handguns, two rifles and a shotgun with me if I was to transfer?
> ...


Job transfer.....but I'd be lying if I said it hasn't crossed my mind. Especially if Trump gets elected


----------



## BruSan (Dec 5, 2015)

Some reading:

Importing Firearms, Firearm Parts and Ammunition - Royal Canadian Mounted Police

Bringing a Firearm into Canada | ezbordercrossing.com

In short; it would be best to get all your ducks in a row before even considering going through the process of desiring your firearms to accompany you while residing in Canada.

The only acceptable ethic behind ownership in Canada is for sport shooting ie: licensed Range/gun Club shooting or hunting. 

I would be of the opinion you would need to apply for the POL certificates prior to importing your long guns and the handguns would be all but impossible to import unless and until you have joined a club and gotten settled somewhere so that local LEO's can sign appropriate authorizations.

There would be no tolerance at all for your using a CCW license from the U.S. in support of an application for ownership and possession of handguns within Canada. If they see that well known phrase "self protection" as commonly used in the U.S.  on any paperwork at all regarding any of your firearms it will garner you an automatic "declined" stamp in big red letters across your application form.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 18, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of gun laws does Canada have? How hard would it be to bring two handguns, two rifles and a shotgun with me if I was to transfer?





hortysir said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of gun laws does Canada have? How hard would it be to bring two handguns, two rifles and a shotgun with me if I was to transfer?





(X)On the one hand Obama wants to have strict gun control laws in America but yet has no problem willing to supply guns to other countries to be used to kill people. I guess one could say that the United States of Hipocrisy is alive and well in America.  Source: RT.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 18, 2015)

BruSan said:


> Some reading:
> 
> Importing Firearms, Firearm Parts and Ammunition - Royal Canadian Mounted Police
> 
> ...



   Michael Mooron calls this lax?


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Michael Mooron calls this lax?



If you sprayed him with stool softener he would melt.


----------

